# Aircraft Hangars



## Hook EM (Sep 12, 2016)

My jurisdiction is still working out of the 09 I-codes. So, just curious how others interpret this. 412.4.1 states that "Exterior walls located less than 30' from a lot line or a public way shall have a fire-resistance rating not less than 2-Hr." Now this is a III-B building. Per the arch I am dealing with here, he gets to go to "Exterior Walls" and completely disregard the language in 412.4.1. If that section made reference to another code section or provision, I might agree. But not in the code, nor the commentary does it take you to another section of the code. He is stating that because the word "Exterior Walls" are italicized, he gets to go to  exterior walls and use the 602 table to determine the fire-resistance rating of the wall. Am I completely off base here? How does one just discard the specific language of a code section?


----------



## linnrg (Sep 12, 2016)

The architect is wrong.  The italics indicates where a word is defined in the code book not a transfer or some form of exception.  Section 412 in chapter 4 is "special detailed requirements based on use and occupancy".


----------



## Hook EM (Sep 12, 2016)

That's what I believe as well. I also realized that I left a very key piece of info out. This particular exterior wall is located 6.5' from the assumed property line. There will be another hanger in the future 13' away from it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 12, 2016)

Table 602 footnote g will send him to the 30 ft requirement in 412.4.1


401.1 Detailed use and occupancy requirements.
In addition to the occupancy and construction requirements in this code, the provisions of this chapter apply to the special uses and occupancies described herein.

412.1 General. 
Aircraft-related occupancies shall comply with Sections 412.1 through 412.7 and the International Fire Code .

412.4 Aircraft hangars.
Aircraft hangars shall be in accordance with Sections 412.4.1 through 412.4.6.


SECTION 602
CONSTRUCTION CLASSIFICATION

TABLE 602
FIRE-RESISTANCE RATING REQUIREMENTS FOR EXTERIOR WALLS BASED ON FIRE SEPARATION DISTANCEa, e


a.    Load-bearing exterior walls shall also comply with the fire-resistance rating requirements of Table 601.
b.    For special requirements for Group U occupancies, see Section 406.1.2.
c.    See Section 706.1.1 for party walls.
d.    Open parking garages complying with Section 406 shall not be required to have a fire-resistance rating.
e.    The fire-resistance rating of an exterior wall is determined based upon the fire separation distance of the exterior wall and the story in which the wall is located.
f.    For special requirements for Group H occupancies, see Section 415.3.
g.    For special requirements for Group S aircraft hangars, see Section 412.4.1.

412.4.1 Exterior walls.
Exterior walls located less than 30 feet (9144 mm) from lot lines or a public way shall have a fire-resistance rating not less than 2 hours.


----------



## Hook EM (Sep 12, 2016)

Again, thank you! I knew I was right on this. Daggum people makin me doubt my research and knowledge. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## FeliHodges (Sep 22, 2020)

I had a similar problem and this thread helped me to solve it. Thank you for creating it, OP. I was building a hangar for my future private jet - had a flight using private jet rentals and decided to buy my own plane. And then the very same issue appeared. My architect also told me that because the text is italicized, he gets to go to exterior walls and use the 602 tables to determine the fire-resistance rating of the wall. I had some thoughts that it might be nonsense, now I know it for sure. I guess I need a new expert.


----------



## FeliHodges (Sep 22, 2020)

It seems like I have some internet connection issue. Ooops!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 22, 2020)

Welcome to the forum and glad it was able to help.
BTW just curious how did you find this forum and specific topic


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 22, 2020)

FWIW =


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 22, 2020)

Did you say Type IIIB construction?  According to IBC Table 601, exterior bearing walls need to be 2 hour fire-rated.  To reiterate what MtLogCabin already said, just go ahead and let him use the next Table 602.  Just be sure he looks carefully at footnote "g".  And if he wants to insist on anything less than a two-hour fire-rated wall, then he needs to either move the building or the property line so that there is 30' in between.


----------



## sergoodo (Sep 25, 2020)

Then there is the architect saying the italics mean they have the option to refer table or not.


----------

